# 1st timer!



## Tinks (May 4, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to all this but it's something I've been wanting to do for a while, after reading tons of posts and looking at 100s of pictures, me and a small group are biting the bullet and going to explore Mansfield general hospital. Does anyone think this is abit extreme for our first time or is it good to jump in at the deep end? I'm stupidly excited and not to mention very nervous! Any hints or tips? I'd love to hear how you guys felt before/after your 1st dabble at exploring? Thanks in advance to any replies!


----------



## The Cat Crept In (May 4, 2012)

We all had to start somewhere and Mansfield is as good as any. just go for it and we hope to see your report real soon..


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Tinks! 

I don't think you've jumped in at the deep end at all. Just remember not to push yourself further than you can cope on your first 'splore but most of all, enjoy it!

Look forward to the report!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 4, 2012)

hay welcome Tinks! great name..as said..Enjoy have fun and welcome.


----------



## UrbanX (May 4, 2012)

Welcome! 
Can't describe the feeling of that first Urbex. I still get it coming out of sites  
Just go for it, use common sense, enjoy it! 
Look forward to the pics!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 5, 2012)

Hi, look forward to your reports.


----------



## mookster (May 5, 2012)

Mansfield is a tricky one for a first explore considering I'm a seasoned explorer and we still had the police and security come in after us when we went...


----------



## lost (May 5, 2012)

Sites are ever changing though, they can be difficult one week and easy another.


----------



## mookster (May 5, 2012)

Mansfield's always tricky because of where it is.

What I'd say to the OP - go for it, but don't be too downhearted if you fail, a lot of seasoned explorers have been caught there in the past.


----------



## urban phantom (May 5, 2012)

Welcome along have fun and be safe out there


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 5, 2012)

Welcome to this wonderful forum loads of posts and interesting threads here at DP we don't bite . enjoy


----------



## alex76 (May 5, 2012)

welcome along all you have to remember is be safe as alot of these sites can be dangerous rotten floors unstable buildings and such the like also the police can be friendly or a pain including security as well as junkies who may take a fancy to your camera bag sorry if i sound like im scaring you off from urbexing just a bit of common sence advise there is also lots of helpful advice within the home page of dp trespassing law ect. and like every one else has said enjoy yourself that's the best bit about urbexing


----------

